# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  "Pumping Iron" 20th Anniversary video to be released Nov.11

## malahat

I'd have added this to the old topics, but they seem to have disappeared:
Governorship election cash-in? No way! posted at 18:44 
HBO have announced that they will release Pumping Iron: 25th Anniversary Edition on 11 November 2003. 

The movie was made by George Butler in 1977 and features Arnold Schwarzenegger, Lou Ferrigno, Franco Columbu, Mike Katz and Ken Waller.

The video will be presented in 4:3 full-frame and the disc will carry a Dolby Digital 5.1 soundtrack. Extra features will include a making-of featurette; a new featurette with input from Arnie; extra footage; filmographies and the trailer. The suggested retail price will be $19.95.

this is off dvdreviewer site, so there is no indication of a VHS release.

----------


## mass junkie

Yeah I saw it when I believe showtime aired it...............I think I only caught about half of it but nevertheless it was great to see some of that extra footage.....actually I just downloaded the original off of the net..................Great inspiration!!!!

----------


## talon

Hell yhea good idea, Im dLing it right now...LOL
Did you guys see the copy with Arnold smoking a fat joint at the end? HE HE HE...LOL...that waz hilarious....

----------

